# Some babies



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

And again, some mice babies from here 

Splashed astrex satin








Argente tortoiseshell x black
















Silvered Burmese x unknown
















PEW x siamees satin astrex








Tortoiseshell
























splashed and astrex


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooh my, so many lovely little babies!♥


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

they are sooo cute


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

That splashed Astrex satin is so unique! Al the other mice are beautiful in their own right but that top mouse really sticks out!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What a selection, they're super!


----------

